# Shy/socially awkward extrovert vs introvert?



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

*Shy/socially awkward extroverts vs introverts?*

How do you distinguish between the two? I need my alone time but I always feel energized after a good social event/interaction, and when I'm really in my zone, I'm like the most extroverted person ever. I'll hop around lunch room tables and small talk people I barely talk to, sheet like that.

I don't think I ever see my introverted friends seek THAT much attention in bursts. They're almost always consistently reserved and selective and stay in sort of their little corner with a couple friends. I never see them truly try to dominate a large group conversation like I do sometimes and they notice that

How do I know if I'm an introvert and not just a shy/socially awkward extrovert?


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

I would say that means your a socially awkward extrovert. like me.  ENFPs especially of all the extroverts need their alone time. but the fact that you are stimulated by conversation and are willing to converse with a wide variety of people indicates extroversion imo.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

scorpion said:


> I would say that means your a socially awkward extrovert. like me.  ENFPs especially of all the extroverts need their alone time. but the fact that you are stimulated by conversation and are willing to converse with a wide variety of people indicates extroversion imo.


Like I Said I'm not normally in that mood, but when I am I'm a loose canon. For example this one time me and this random girl had to walk 5 blocks to our school because the train schedule was messed up and I conversated with her like she was my best friend

I think my introverted traits could be a result of my self esteem issues and depression..I was a pretty outgoing kid


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

cudibloop said:


> Like I Said I'm not normally in that mood, but when I am I'm a loose canon. For example this one time me and this random girl had to walk 5 blocks to our school because the train schedule was messed up and I conversated with her like she was my best friend


well I feel like how you are when you are happy indicates your true side. maybe that's just me but if you are happiest when your acting extroverted I think that really says something. introverts not only prefer to be alone they enjoy being alone where as extraverts they may be in a mood or lacking confidence or in need of some alone time and that can cause them to be alone but truly they prefer the company of others. Does that help at all? :S


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

scorpion said:


> well I feel like how you are when you are happy indicates your true side. maybe that's just me but if you are happiest when your acting extroverted I think that really says something. introverts not only prefer to be alone they enjoy being alone where as extraverts they may be in a mood or lacking confidence or in need of some alone time and that can cause them to be alone but truly they prefer the company of others. Does that help at all? :S


Sounds about right. When I don't wanna be around people I'm usually depressed/uncomfortable with myself, but I know deep down I love having people's company and it shows when I'm completely at peace with myself. I don't like an excess amount of people though, I usually enjoy a group of 5-6ish at most, anything more just seems unnecessary.

But yet again I'm not around many INFPs to truly know if I deviate from the norm


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

You'll come around to the good side eventually my friend. Extroversion is where it's at! lol jk jk


----------



## Gee (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, this post narrowed down my issues a bit more. Thank you guys~
[I've been debating of which SJ I am. At least now I can tell I'm ESJ...]


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I have social anxiety, which I think for a long time was what made me seem more introverted. Now, while I still have it, most of my introverty traits seem more depression-related (which, ironically, I think is mostly caused by not socializing enough...) but like you said, "I know deep down I love having people's company and it shows when I'm completely at peace with myself." I do a lot of the same things you were talking about. I'll have a lot of quiet alone time, but then I'll get these bursts of energy where I'm extremely talkative and friendly and attention-seeking. Like, in class, I'm usually quiet, but like when I got my dog, I came to class like "Guys guys I got a puppy!! Who wants to see pictures?  Guys let me tell you all about my puppyyy!!!" And like, these are kids I hardly know or talk to at all, but I just get in these moods where everyone becomes by best friend. "Loose cannon" describes it pretty well. Even _I'm_ not exactly sure what triggers it. The thing about the depression, though, is that even when I don't feel like going out, I'm still not really happy being alone. I'm happiest when I'm in those peopley moods.


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

What OP described actually sounds a lot like myself. I love talking to and with people, and I'm usually the first person to start a conversation if it's either on the phone, text, or Skype call with my introverted (and sometimes extroverted) friends. I still figure I'm an introvert though considering that I need my alone time and I start to feel agitated after long chitchat, but I really, really do enjoy people and intriguing conversations. 

I'd assume that you're a shy extrovert, considering that you enjoy and pursue talking with people, and definitely the fact that you feel energized afterward.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Another tell-tale sign is when I'm hanging out with a group of introverts (ISTJs, Isfps, INTJs etc) and I'm feeling comfortable with myself I'm almost always the exceptionally loud chatty one. Around ESFPs and ESTps not so much, but I can hang


----------



## Nightshade (Dec 4, 2012)

This has been bit of a conundrum for me recently, since I also have social anxiety. I've wondered if I am truly introverted, or simply introverted as a result of anxiety and feeling depressed. I do feel big bursts of energy when I interact those I am a 100% comfortable with, but I don't do well in group setting, but that could be because of the anxiety. I'm better one-on-one, but many of those conversations I could do for hours. Right now, I think I'm just an ambivert, and can settle with being an INFP until I overcome my anxiety with more social experience.



> How do you distinguish between the two? I need my alone time but I always feel energized after a good social event/interaction, and when I'm really in my zone, I'm like the most extroverted person ever. I'll hop around lunch room tables and small talk people I barely talk to, sheet like that.


Based on your post, OP, it sounds like your just a shy extrovert. From my experience, even people I'm comfortable with, I don't always feel like talking to them. Jumping from one group to another would take a toll on me. It's clear you get energy from your interactions with others.


----------

